
IAMSKILLED – The next level of IT-interviews - airtemium
https://www.iamskilled.me/
======
kizer
You should double-check the grammar and writing on your site; have a native
English professional do the writing. Also, the screenshot shows an
"I'MSKILLED" logo (vs IAMSKILLED). My opinion (remember, _opinion_): the name
is silly, which won't resonate with your target audience.

Also, what on the homepage tells me what the product is? "next level",
"simple", "functional", "platform", "automatically", "easily", "next
generation"; remove all of those and replace with the features of the product.

~~~
kizer
Good luck with your business!

~~~
airtemium
Thank you so much for the valuable comments and opinions. We'll fix and
improve our product -)

------
paktek123
The website doesn't scale well on mobile

~~~
airtemium
Thanks, we will add mobile version at few next days

